# Watch case back removal tool?



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Until know all my watches have been cheap quartz watches where the back popped off with a penknife (at least that's what I did) with the exception of my Dad's old Accutron that uses a coin to unscrew the battery cover. I have recently acquired 2 watches with screw down backs that have 6-8 notches. Is there some kind of universal tool, like a small spanner that can be used or does each brand and size require it's own wrench?

What does one need to change their own batteries, are gaskets available from a supplier or must one go back to the manufacturer?

And is there a better tool than the small pen knife for the old cheapies? And is there a toll to pop the back back in without danger to the crystal?

Maybe a primer on what one should and shouldn't do themselves?

thanks,

Rob


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

I bought one of these for around ten bucks, but if you do an Ebay search you will find dozens of different styles that all do pretty much the same job. I have used mine countless times for battery changes.


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

While I have a tool similar to the above, I most often use a rubber ball or a ball of duct tape (with the sticky side out) they work 99% of the time and present far less chance of damage to the case.


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

ilitig8 said:


> While I have a tool similar to the above, I most often use a rubber ball or a ball of duct tape (with the sticky side out) they work 99% of the time and present far less chance of damage to the case.


Yes it's always worth trying first with a sticky ball, it's cheap, easy to use and does not damage the caseback:


----------



## DeMontre (Mar 21, 2014)

You will sometimes get a watch case back that will no shift without the use of jaxa type tool (as illustrated in this thread), as an orb or tape will just not work well enough to unscrew it. Its worth getting a wrench set, and with the multiple insert types you will probably find it will fit many more watch backs that you encounter in your future purchases. ;-)


----------



## spgarris (Jul 14, 2014)

Hello, I am new watch collecting and was interested in changing my own batteries. Is that all there is to it? just undo the back and swap the batteries? or is there something I should look out for and be careful around while changing them?


----------



## DeMontre (Mar 21, 2014)

Depending on what watch, it can be easy or difficult. There is always a locating tab that needs to be relocated so you can get the battery out and sometimes it's not logical how that should be moved out of the way. Read your instruction book. Levers, slides, clips. They're all there. Just keep in mind that if it looks too difficult, stop and get someone else to show you who knows what they are doing. Don't damage it.

Digital models require that you reset the watch in basic settings to establish day date and year. So you need to review the instructions for this. Some watches have a small pin hole on the back if the movement that must be actioned after the battery us replaced. This is a hard reset. It's usually a micro switch inside the hole you need to push with a pin. Much like a hard reboot on a pc. Other than that, it's easy!


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

+1 to the sticky ball. Just used one (best five bucks I've ever spent at Otto Frei) to open the screwdown case on my 500m VSA Divemaster — came off in a cinch.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

As far as friction balls go, are they all the same? I'm going to be ordering some tools from Amazon and they have about a dozen different brands.


----------



## Kinetic200 (Jul 16, 2009)

Just One more, that fits a lot, but not all.....Bob.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Even though I started this thread I already have first hand experience with bad technique. I just purchased a new, old stock, Krieger M882 tide watch. It had been at Krieger in FL for over 20 years and before the shipped it to the dealer they changed the gaskets, lube and battery. I just got the watch, sold as new with a full warranty and the case back, case it self and all the lug slots are either scratched or deformed. makes you wonder who's working at the authorized service center. I called Krieger and told them I am disappointed as this was sold as new watch and they said to send it to them and they will polish it out though it's been my experience (having been a gun collector) they may do more damage than good when polishing, crisp lines are lost. 

I am going to be in Miami on Monday and am going to bring it to them personally to see what can be done.


----------



## Kinetic200 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi, Just one more to the lists, works on a lot, but not all.......Bob.


----------

